# Tool Gloat and Review Jet 1221 in NH



## mikespenturningz (Feb 23, 2014)

OK so I went down to WoodCraft yesterday and decided to just jump in. I have been drooling over the 1221 since it came out. Well Gail made me purchase it. Well actually I was going to wait a week but she said we are here you should just bring it home. So to make her happy I did.


Pros:  Extremely heavy
          Great tailstock lock
          Fits perfectly on bench
          Makes wife happy  :biggrin:
          Shift on the fly forward and reverse

Cons: Kind of slow changing speed just need to get used to this
          Forward/reverse switch feels cheap but hope it lasts
          Didn't come with allen wrench to assemble (kind of cheap) 
          The knock out bar could have been designed more like a knockout bar

All in all my cons are pretty petty seems like a great new addition to the bench.

I almost forgot that pen is a Nittany Lion Sugar Maple Burl pen with the blank coming from Classic Nib. Great blank... As you can see I just finished making the Red Heart Finial..


----------



## longbeard (Feb 23, 2014)

She looks great setting there Mike, nice buy.



Harry


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking great.  Maybe make the wife a pen in Thanks?

Just wish my wife was so kind.   All she says is "WHY do you need another lathe?"

I just smile and take my punishment.


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mike:

Awesome lathe AND you were able to make your wife happy at the same time!  How awesome is that?

Thinking that may be her new pen, also.

Have fun!!


----------



## mark james (Feb 23, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> OK so I went down to WoodCraft yesterday and decided to just jump in. I have been drooling over the 1221 since it came out. Well Gail made me purchase it. Well actually I was going to wait a week but she said we are here you should just bring it home. So to make her happy I did.
> 
> Mike:  HAVE FUN!
> 
> ...


----------



## mark james (Feb 23, 2014)

Just another random FYI:

Be mindeful not to over tighten both tailstock fittings:  Parts # 25 and 26; and 33, 17, 18.  I will double check the manual if my numbers are accurate.

They strip easily (but are easily ordered for replacement, not that I know... ).  With a lighter touch - NO PROBLEMS!!!  A great lathe!

Mark


----------



## mark james (Feb 23, 2014)

Double checked the manual..

Parts:  25 and 26;   and 33, 17 and 18.  

Be gentle-don't over tighten repeatedly...  Like me!

Enjoy!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 23, 2014)

Yikes thanks for the heads up Mark. So far just snug seems to really hold. I will be careful though..


----------



## yorkie (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had one since they first came out and used it every weekend.  Awesome lathe, you'll be very happy with it.  Watch grabbing the hand wheel to slow it down, it can throw up a E7 error message when you next hit start because it felt pressure as it was slowing down and thinks the motor was overloaded. 

Also, very sensitive VS electronics so I was advised to buy a very high quality single surge protector for it.

Enjoy, it's a great lathe!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Stephen I would have found that out the hard way guaranteed. I always slow them down from the wheel. I will get a suppressor also. Did you end up keeping your 1220 or did you sell it?


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 23, 2014)

Mike,

I'm surprised.....I believe you had a Nova.  Is the Jet really a step up?(nice looking pen from what I can see!)


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 24, 2014)

mark james said:


> Just another random FYI:
> 
> Be mindeful not to over tighten both tailstock fittings:  Parts # 25 and 26; and 33, 17, 18.  I will double check the manual if my numbers are accurate.
> 
> ...



Apparently I'm in good company. What Mark said is spot on. Ya don't need a hammer to get it to lock in place! Just snug it to the bed and you're off to the races! Great buy


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 24, 2014)

It is definitely a step up in the fact that it has a longer drilling throw, the tail stock is much easier to lock in place. The Nova is a great lathe too. I am not sure it would be fair to say that the Jet is better for turning pens than the Nova they are both really nice lathes. I really don't have enough experience with the Jet yet to have seen what it does better or not as well.

Mike



NittanyLion said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm surprised.....I believe you had a Nova.  Is the Jet really a step up?(nice looking pen from what I can see!)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 24, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> It is definitely a step up in the fact that it has a longer drilling throw, the tail stock is much easier to lock in place. The Nova is a great lathe too. I am not sure it would be fair to say that the Jet is better for turning pens than the Nova they are both really nice lathes. I really don't have enough experience with the Jet yet to have seen what it does better or not as well.  Mike



I'd say the capacity and power for bowls and stuff is objectively better.   For pens, it's tough to tell   I've been pleased with mine overall


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 24, 2014)

The Nova has the same capacity for bowls as the Jet both 12" I have turned small bowls on the Nova and it didn't even flinch. I have turned 100's of pens on the Nova and it is a good lathe for sure. I wanted something heavier with a longer drilling capacity. I liked this lathe from the get go and decided hat I had earned it so I got it. I have no worries about the Nova it is a good lathe and I still have mine.  I am not sure if that extra 1/4 HP would make any difference at all as far as power goes. The fact is the Nova also has a faster top RPM than the Jet too. I like both of these lathes they both work great and do the jobs that I ask them to do. 

Mike




Dan Masshardt said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > It is definitely a step up in the fact that it has a longer drilling throw, the tail stock is much easier to lock in place. The Nova is a great lathe too. I am not sure it would be fair to say that the Jet is better for turning pens than the Nova they are both really nice lathes. I really don't have enough experience with the Jet yet to have seen what it does better or not as well.  Mike
> ...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you decided how your will work the two into your workflow?   Different tasks or just have two projects going at once?  

I have in my mind that I'd like an additional lathe, but don't know if I'd actually use both    I won't go buy a second used one, but if a good used deal pops up...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think I am going to set them both up Dan. I can get by with one at a time. It is on the shelf for now and I have not figured out what I am going to do with it. I may just sell it?

Mike



Dan Masshardt said:


> Have you decided how your will work the two into your workflow?   Different tasks or just have two projects going at once?
> 
> I have in my mind that I'd like an additional lathe, but don't know if I'd actually use both    I won't go buy a second used one, but if a good used deal pops up...


----------



## Old Codger (Feb 24, 2014)

Mike...Totally agree with you regarding the new Jet 1221VS! It's a great midi lathe and I, like you, couldn't be happier!!!  When I received mine, the 'plastic' cover on the belt/pully access was broken plus the 'speed control' was really sloppy!  A quick call to Jet's CS quickly resolved both problems and made me fell much more secure with my new lathe.  I still have my Rikon 1216VS and love it too, but now use it as a 'buffing' station and occasional turning or two...  I, too really like the heft, features, and reverse capability of the Jet...  Although I wasn't aware of any 'power fluctuation issues' with my new 1221VS, I'll definitely add a better/heavier surge protector in line w/it's power cord.  I'd be a very cautious about changing turning directions on the 'fly' as Jet recommends coming to a 'full stop' prior to attempting to change turning directions...  I hope you have a much fun with and enjoy your new lathe as I and many others have... it's a GREAT midi lathe w/great C.S.!!!  Safe turning to you always!!!


----------



## shastastan (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Mike.  I just took mine out of the box yesterday.  I've heard the term "trophy wife" and now there's a new one, "dream wife" and her name is Gail .  Thanks to the Lord, I have one too.  We are really lucky guys, Mike.

My lathe is sitting on a dolly right now, but I did plug it in while on the floor.  It seems a little loud to me, but there was no load on it and maybe something is loose?  I have to make a stand or cabinet for it  I have a 1014 and 1014vs that I'm going to clean up and sell.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 27, 2014)

I think mine is a little louder than the Nova too but I run a dust collector all the time I am turning so the lathe noise is by far drowned out. 

As far as wives go I would say we are blessed not lucky. I know in my case I am not even remotely deserving of my wonderful wife.

Mike



shastastan said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mike.  I just took mine out of the box yesterday.  I've heard the term "trophy wife" and now there's a new one, "dream wife" and her name is Gail .  Thanks to the Lord, I have one too.  We are really lucky guys, Mike.
> 
> My lathe is sitting on a dolly right now, but I did plug it in while on the floor.  It seems a little loud to me, but there was no load on it and maybe something is loose?  I have to make a stand or cabinet for it  I have a 1014 and 1014vs that I'm going to clean up and sell.


----------



## shastastan (Feb 28, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> ...snip...
> 
> As far as wives go I would say we are blessed not lucky. I know in my case I am not even remotely deserving of my wonderful wife.
> 
> Mike



I couldn't agree more...me too.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 14, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this one! Didn't realize you had picked up a new lathe Mike. This is the same one I've been eyeing. How pleased are you with drilling with her? Any slop or misalignment issues with the tailstock?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 14, 2014)

The lathe is rock solid and was aligned perfectly from the start. The only complaint I have so far is the speed knob has gotten pretty sloppy. The tail stock is really solid on this one it drills like a dream and in that category I think it is a step up for me. I don't have to change belt positions but I am really wondering if it would be better if I did for the extra torque? 

Mike



Hendu3270 said:


> Not sure how I missed this one! Didn't realize you had picked up a new lathe Mike. This is the same one I've been eyeing. How pleased are you with drilling with her? Any slop or misalignment issues with the tailstock?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 14, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> The lathe is rock solid and was aligned perfectly from the start. The only complaint I have so far is the speed knob has gotten pretty sloppy. The tail stock is really solid on this one it drills like a dream and in that category I think it is a step up for me. I don't have to change belt positions but I am really wondering if it would be better if I did for the extra torque?  Mike


Mike- 

My speed knob is quite sloppy too  still works fine though   I'm sure it will need to be replaced eventually   

I don't generally chance pulleys for pens    You have to go to a different setting to rough bowls   Also if I'm using a forstner bit I usually go to a different setting


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 15, 2014)

The speed control is a big plus from where I'm looking. I have to change the belt for any speed change. I'm used to it nwo, but it sure would be nice to just turn a knob. Glad to hear the tailstock is that solid :good:



mikespenturningz said:


> The lathe is rock solid and was aligned perfectly from the start. The only complaint I have so far is the speed knob has gotten pretty sloppy. The tail stock is really solid on this one it drills like a dream and in that category I think it is a step up for me. I don't have to change belt positions but I am really wondering if it would be better if I did for the extra torque?
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


----------



## Hubert H (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike,  Congrats - I'm sure you will enjoy your new lathe.  HWH


----------

